# texture matching



## skip (May 11, 2009)

I ran across a pattern that looks like water running down the wall. I don't konw how this is done and want to match it. Any thoughts?


----------



## LadyFinisher (Apr 16, 2009)

Kind of looks like it was done with a roller with thinned mud


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

that's exactly what it looks like to me. prolly a 3/4 nap. mud looks thinned, but not too much. rolled from the top down. that would be my guess anyways.


----------



## skip (May 11, 2009)

*standard*



LadyFinisher said:


> Kind of looks like it was done with a roller with thinned mud


So do you think a standard roller or a special roller?


----------



## skip (May 11, 2009)

I have tried a number of rollers, but get a stippeled look. The rollers don't provide a smooth finish between the texture design. Still looking for the answer.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Try covering the roller with Saran / plastic wrap. Never done it that way, but it's worth a try.


----------



## LadyFinisher (Apr 16, 2009)

Skip, I agree with Darren. I have used this method once but it takes quite a bit of pratice to get the look you want. And Like Eastex stated start at the top and roll down, one direction.


----------



## skip (May 11, 2009)

OK...I tried various things and could not do an exact match. Ultimately I used a foam roller and cut a pattern. It worked OK and matches as best as I could. I tried using the plastic wrap. That did not stop the stimpling. The basic roller with mud cut to the consistency of paint seemed to work OK with my custom roller. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## eastex1963 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hi skip,
Glad you got it to work for you. I find that going over the area too much can cause unwanted effects. The roller dries and causes more "stippling" than desired. I have done hundreds of "rolled textures" like in your pic. In fact, I have that exact texture in one of my bedrooms. The mud was thick as I recall. Anyways, glad it worked to your satisfaction.


----------



## Frankawitz (Aug 13, 2008)

I would have used a texture roller skin, mix the mud so it's creamy, you load the roller up with mud apply a nice coat over the wall, then load the roller up again and you slide the roller down the wall, I have seen the plastic used on a painted wall, but not using mud, the other thing is I would use Topping compound cause of the smooth finish of the texture, but like I said you need to mix it so the mud is creamy. it takes some practice, Good luck


www.frankawitz.net


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

if you can get a similar pattern with the roller, but you're having stipple issues. let it set up for a while, as you would do with knockdown, and use your blade to take the stipple out.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Try using a sheeps wool roller. Sherwin Williams makes he best one I've found. That will do the trick for ya. It drags the mud along instead of stippling.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

SW doesn't make the best of anything.... BLAH!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Except a roller that will do the job... And they don't make it, they sell it. I buy from whomever sells what I need to do the job. I buy primer from Murco for about 5 bucks a gallon. (when you buy a semi load) And it takes care of the flashing you are talking about in your other thread. And I don't use USG lite mud because it flashes worse than any other mud out there. Murco's flashes the least I have found. And you pay 4.75 for a box (again when you buy a semi load). And their finish coat paint is second to none. And it is about 8 bucks a gallon.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Well I want some of that then!
wanna bring your semi up my way?


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

Better yet, can you tell that to the morons that tried to paint my ceilings?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

sure can and likely have told ones just like them. I don't have much respect for know it all painters... that won't listen about joint flash. You as a drywall finisher knows more about it than they do. Yet we pay the price for their lacking in knowledge.


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

and it's absolutly frustrating....isn't it?


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

we use a structure roller or short hair roller
they also make them for you design


----------

